# How to repair a doorknob hole in drywall



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXFh0EY3VOg

In this video I'll be demonstrating how to repair a hole in drywall from a doorknob that went through the drywall on a wall because there was no door stop or it was pushed open to hard and the doorknob went through the drywall.

Because just applying joint compound isn't a good fix for this drywall issue if you want the repair to last!

I'll show you the step by step process from adding a furring strip to attaching the drywall, to a nice little trick on cutting the hole out and having a perfect drywall fit every time. 

I'll also show you how to apply the fiberglass mesh tape and how to apply each coat joint compound to the drywall repair on your wall.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Good luck on your drywall repair! :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks. That was very helpful and you made it look easy.

I have a lot of old receptical holes to fill in my house.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Thanks. That was very helpful and you made it look easy.
> 
> I have a lot of old receptical holes to fill in my house.


That's great! Happy to help. :thumbup:
Let me know if you have any questions once you start your project.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the video. It looks easy enough to do


----------



## AKBoater (Jan 7, 2015)

Great video, I just noticed this post after I posted a very similar thread.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the very helpful video


----------

